# Package importieren



## DDHP (25. Jul 2008)

Hey Community,

hab mal ne frage und zwar wie kann ich das Package "Javax.Swing" importieren.

Ich arbeite zur Zeit mit dem Wireless Toolkit 2.5.2.

Danke für Eure Hilfe.

So sieht übrigens meine Fehlermeldung aus...






Project "Matze" loaded
Project settings saved
Building "Matze"
C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\User\j2mewtk\2.5.2\apps\Matze\src\Matze.java:2: package javax.swing does not exist
import javax.swing.*;
^
C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\User\j2mewtk\2.5.2\apps\Matze\src\Matze.java:24: cannot find symbol
symbol  : variable JOptionPane
location: class Matze
		erste=(JOptionPane.showInputDialog("Matze wann mußt du denn morgen anfangen?"));
		       ^
C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\User\j2mewtk\2.5.2\apps\Matze\src\Matze.java:25: cannot find symbol
symbol  : variable JOptionPane
location: class Matze
		zweite=(JOptionPane.showInputDialog("Fährst du \n a = Alleine \n b = mit Sven \n c = mit Andre oder \n d = mit Andre und Sven"));
		        ^
C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\User\j2mewtk\2.5.2\apps\Matze\src\Matze.java:26: cannot find symbol
symbol  : variable JOptionPane
location: class Matze
		dritte=(JOptionPane.showInputDialog("Hast du.... \n a = ....mit mir Schicht und Duschst oder \n b = ....mit den anderen und Duschst nicht"));
		        ^
C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\User\j2mewtk\2.5.2\apps\Matze\src\Matze.java:31: cannot find symbol
symbol  : variable JOptionPane
location: class Matze
			JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null, "Viel Spaß 0320 mußt de raus!","information", JOptionPane.INFORMATION_MESSAGE, null);
			                                                                                  ^
C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\User\j2mewtk\2.5.2\apps\Matze\src\Matze.java:31: cannot find symbol
symbol  : variable JOptionPane
location: class Matze
			JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null, "Viel Spaß 0320 mußt de raus!","information", JOptionPane.INFORMATION_MESSAGE, null);
			^
6 errors
com.sun.kvem.ktools.ExecutionException
Build failed


----------



## SlaterB (26. Jul 2008)

ich bin kein Experte, aber kann es nicht sein, dass es Swing und JOptionPane bei J2ME nicht gibt?

hast du das irgendwo schonmal gesehen?


----------



## ice-breaker (26. Jul 2008)

Swing gibt es definitv nicht bei J2ME, in J2Me findest du solche Dinge im lcdui Package, aber das sind wirklich minimalistische GUI Elemente.


----------



## MiDniGG (7. Aug 2008)

Naja. Für JOptionPane könnte man ja bspw. en Alert nehmen. Sollte nicht allzu schwer sein...


----------

